# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Toronto

## shoku_sar

Ne Toronto jam une. 

Ne fakt kam drgjuar se ka shume shqiptare ne Toronto po ketu ne forum paskan humbur fare.(lol)

----------


## DEBATIKU

E more torontoja ckemi mire je po te tjre skemi ketu ????????

----------


## Annaaa

po kina mos i bie gje ne toronto kryetar?  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  

muahhhhh

----------


## shoku_sar

mund te shpjegohesh me sakte sepse nuk e kuptuam ate ironine tuaj
mpuq :muah:

----------


## Annaaa

Ke te drejt shoku star..  po e kish me ate shokun me siper una... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Prototype

deba ene ktu e paske fut koken mer hahaha
une pershendes henrin na toronto dhe deban  :ngerdheshje:  kaq

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Pershendetje juve te Torontos!

Une isha ne gusht ne USA dhe nje jave ne Toronto, Scarborough.
Isha dhe ne Toronto Islands. Nice city man!!!!!
Falenderoj ca cuna te Islington Avenue qe ndejta tek ata.
Me pelqeu Danforth Avenue ke grekerit me ngrene, not bad.
Moti fantastik ne gusht, diell dhe nxehte. Kisha ca dite makine me qera dhe e bera ate Gardiner Express way apo 401 si shpia ime.

Ja kalofshi mire shqiptar te Torontos dhe mos harroni se jeni ne qytetin enderr te cdo shqiptari qe verdalloset kot neper kafenete e Tirones.

Rezi

----------


## Kiki

Ej jam ene une ne Toronto ,Po ti mo rezi...ca ja fut kot lol ,po te vish me pushime bukur te dukeet gjithandej .
Shoku sar vertete ne jemi pak por jemi te zgjedhur nje nder te mirat eCanadase se ndryshe nga USA,nuk dua te ofendoje sanje,Canada i perzgjedh i cik

----------


## Kiki

Proto HENri awfully is'nt living in Torornto  she lives in Vanc

----------


## ermal80

Moj ANNNAAAAAAAAngele duke u marre me llafffffeeeeeeeeee. :xhoker:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## ermal80

ANNA, po mesa di une TORONTO bia andej nga JAPONIA  :xhoker:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## ilirkapedani

NGA TORONTO KETU VLLAI!!! HALLALL!

----------


## DEBATIKU

emo torontoja si shkon jete mire punoni punoni se qenin e ngordhur do gjeni edhe une bashke me ju kuptohet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

:buzeqeshje:  drec  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ermal80

po qe te gjithe ne qenin e ngordhur kemi per te gjetur ketej ne  :perqeshje:

----------


## XimiD

hallall Debatiko  !  Po  me  duket  se  as  qenin  e  ngordhur  nuk  do  ta  gjejme  ne  kte  vend  shkerdh**** po  me  duket  se do ngordhim  vete  nga  te  ftohtit !   sot -14  ne  Montreal !

----------


## DEBATIKU

ska problem se me daten 10 dhjetor shoku debatik hithte makinave benzine ne temperaturen -27 dhe organet mu tkuren aq shume sa thashe sbehet me ky shoku kaq e kisha mbeta pa familje po shyqyr zotit jam mire akoma

----------


## Prototype

EH VUAJTJE  :perqeshje:

----------


## DEBATIKU

ti proto ke ndonje problem???

----------


## Annaaa

Tiku, me merr dhe mua aty ,dhe vdesim te dy bashke nga i ftohti  :ngerdheshje:

----------

